

Adult Tumblr blogs now removed from every form of search possible - akandiah
http://www.zdnet.com/adult-tumblr-blogs-now-removed-from-every-form-of-search-possible-7000018295/

======
jstalin
First you ghettoize the content, then you eliminate it.

